# Source for dark brown sand? PFS too light!



## tanaka (Jan 22, 2015)

I think the smallest size for brownish coloration is kitty litter. It's not as big as regular gravel but not sand sized either. 
High CEC but it's pretty light and messy when disturbed.


----------



## tapwater (Mar 31, 2016)

Flourite Dark is a darkish brown, natural looking, and goes well with dark wood. However, not pool grain size. I've just put some on top of my black volcanic gravel and happy with organic looking result. Yesss!


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

OP, I'm also looking for the same. Would love to hear if people have found an alternative with the pool filter sand consistency..


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

At Rural King the sell a darker than usual pool sand. You may check them out if you have one nearby. The sand is about the color of coffeee with milk in it.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

A local building materials supplier sells dredged and graded river sand used for concrete and mortar mixes in 50# bags for $3. It needs to be rinsed to get the muddy fines out of it, but it's excellent for planted tank substrate.

It comes as a mix of various dark natural stone colors.

Willamette Graystone | Better Selection, Family Owned


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

In the swimming pool building trades there are materials added to the finish to give it colors. I do not know if there is brown (these colors tend to run to the blues and blends of blue with white or black). 
Look into Pebbletek and related products. Caution: some of these have seashells, and this may raise the GH, KH and pH of the water.


----------

